# AMA Specialty Rescue Raffle



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

As most of you know, the AMA National Specialty is quickly approaching. This year it is being held in San Diego May 30-June 1.

One of the highlights of Nationals is all the great prizes that the AMA Rescue Raffle and Silent Auction offers. This is AMA Rescue's main fund raising event for the year, and they always have fabulous items.

I know that there are many of you that will not be attending Nationals this year, but may enjoy bidding on the raffle or silent auction items. The Silent Auction itself is being held at lunch on Thursday, May 31. 

If any of you would like to bid on any of these items, please pm me or Edie at Plenty Pets 20. We will arrange to have someone not personally biding on the item, bid on your behalf. You will need to send us your TOP BID AMOUNT for the Silent Auction Items. 

Remember -- not only do you receive the wonderful prize, but your donation is tax deductible. *And the best thing is that all of the money go to help the little white fluffs in rescue*. 

After I arrive at Nationals, I will take pictures of some of the raffle items that you might want to buy tickets for and will post then.

Here are the Silent Auction Items.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE 1*

*Cruise to Alaska - Fabulous Trip *
A special cruise package of a 7-day trip from Seattle to Alaska in August 2013 with Private Group Cooking Classes is being offered as an Auction item by Cruise Planners, Karen Burnham and Bob Petersen. Karen and Bob recently adopted an AMA Rescue dog. Bidding on this fabulous vacation will close on May 31st at the National Specialty Luncheon

Join Chef Arleen Lloyd Of Alchemy of the Hearth
Cooking School in San Diego, California
For An Exclusive 7 Night Culinary Voyage
Onboard The Holland America Oosterdam To Alaska
This special package includes:
Welcome Aboard Cocktail Party
Special Private Group Cooking Classes
Gift Certificate to Cooking or Baking Classes at the Alchemy of the Hearth Culinary
School
Plus Additional Surprises
Itinerary
Day# Date Port
1 Sunday 8/11/13 Seattle
2 Monday 8/12/13 At Sea
3 Tuesday 8/13/13 Tracy Arm
4 Wednesday 8/14/13 Juneau
5 Thursday 8/15/13 Sitka
6 Friday 8/16/13 Ketchikan
7 Saturday 8/17/13 Victoria
8 Sunday 8/18/13 Seattle
The ms Oosterdam is a creative blend of charm and modern amenities, affording all guests the comfort
and convenience they expect on board a Holland America ship. Officially christened in 2003 by Her
Dutch Royal Highness, Princess Margriet of The Netherlands.
Cruise Value $4000.00​

(NOTE: Jerry and I took this same Ship on our Alaska Cruise in 2008 and we also enjoyed the cooking class. This is a fabulous cruise!!!) :chili::chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE 2*

*Fabulous painting by our own Claire (The Malt Shoppe)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE 3*

*Unique Artwork Piece*


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> *PRIZE 2*
> 
> *Fabulous painting by our own Claire (The Malt Shoppe)*


 Claire, that is amazing! Just telling you all right now, I'm bidding on this!!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting this Lynn. I just need to clarify about the Live and Silent Auction. We can't do the raffle this year since California prohibits it and classes it as gambling. So we will have Live Auction at the Luncheon, that these items Lynn has shared will be bid on. The rest of the items will all be on the tables in the ball room with sheets for a silent auction. So , if we get your top bid on those items that Lynn shares we can go back and forth and keep bidding for you. 
It should be great fun. I myself wont be bidding on too many items, since I spent what I can on getting items and for the sale table. We will also have a sale table selling items like vanilla ears, dog magnets, doggie clothers etc. . I will still bid on some items myself but not bid on the high end items, so I could place bids for some of you. 
I am getting so excited. Hugs, Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow!!! Claire's painting is so breathtaking!! Edie is there any way to find more info on the cruise since i would think it is a big ticket item. Is there a similar itinerary we can see?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Susan, Judy is going to e-mail me the flier and then I can post that. The Cruise line is Holland American Cruises and its a $4,000 price on the trip. Looks like a great package.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

That painting is awesome :aktion033:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> Claire, that is amazing! Just telling you all right now, I'm bidding on this!!!!


Pam -- I'm bidding on the painting too. Just love Claire's work.

There's also a beautiful necklace that Edie has donated, but we don't have a picture to post yet. That's the 4th item for the Lunch Silent Auction.

Here iss a picture of the gorgeous quilt that Cindy Thom (cyndrae) made for the auction. And no -- Lilly and Daisy are NOT included. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE 4*

*Beautiful Maltese Necklace designed by Sue Colland and donated by our own Edie (Plenty Pets 20)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I want the Cruise, the Painting, and the Necklace!!

Edie, I talked to Tim, and I'm taking the entire week off.

So will be there to help you. Oh, I'm also Fed-Xing the stupid paperwork!!

Love you, and can't wait to see you.

LBB: I can't wait to "see" everyone!! :chili:
Jops: Dumbass


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Deb, Your phone messages are full so cant call you. LOL Only way to get you a message. Sounds like fun. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> I want the Cruise, the Painting, and the Necklace!!
> 
> Edie, I talked to Tim, and I'm taking the entire week off.
> 
> ...


Does this mean that you're being raffled off, Deb?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Does this mean that you're being raffled off, Deb?


Deb: Oh, you bet!! Bidding starts at $2.00 ~ LOL ~ Get me out of here :blink:

Jops: NO WAY!! LBB is being auctioned off!! I already talked to Aunt Edie. It's a done deal. A "Silent Auction". LBB will not "see", nor "hear", my giving him away. This has been a plan in the making!! 

Yipeee!! LBB is going to AMA Specialty, and not coming back ~ B)

LBB: Ha hahahahaha... I'll be back ~ :HistericalSmiley: haha you love me, and want to marry me :innocent:

Jops: Uhgggg!! Deb, do something!!

Deb: Nope, just in it for the ride ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> Deb: Oh, you bet!! Bidding starts at $2.00 ~ LOL ~ Get me out of here :blink:
> 
> Jops: NO WAY!! LBB is being auctioned off!! I already talked to Aunt Edie. It's a done deal. A "Silent Auction". LBB will not "see", nor "hear", my giving him away. This has been a plan in the making!!
> 
> ...


Deb - you're a sick puppy!!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I just have to bump this up again.
Judy received the painting today and is raving about it. Just beautiful and pictures dont do it justice. I cant wait to see it in person also. Thanks so much to L Claire and her labor of love for our Rescues. Hugs,Edie


----------

